# Self Stick Corrugated Metal Roofing



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I would like to share an item I came up with for Corrugated Metal Roofing on my buildings. I always got tired of the expense, never having enough & the mess of trying to glue the panels on the roof. They are very easy to work with…just cut, peel, & stick. These panels are not kitchen aluminum foil. The thickness is comparable to the other products we all are familiar with. I hope many of you will try this because I am very pleased with it myself.

I'm selling these Self Stick Corrugated Metal roofing panels by the pack. Each pack contains 10 strips 7" long x 15/16ths" wide for $5.50 plus $1.50 Shipping. Contact me for multiple orders to save on shipping. [email protected] 















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanted to bump this item up to let you know I have a better way of shipping now. I'm also buying the materials in bulk & a little less expensive so the shipping is now free. Thanks!


----------



## Charewill50 (Feb 6, 2012)

When you get N scale I'll be a buyer!! Thanks


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm working on other scales now but will be awhile...Thanks!


----------



## Marius Titulescu (Mar 3, 2016)

That's awesome, man!  Let me know if you have anything similar for sale at the moment.
__________________________________
Marius
Agro corrugated panels


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2016)

eager to see an n scale version too!:SELLIT:


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> eager to see an n scale version too!:SELLIT:


And don't forget us O people!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He has not been logged on since 2014, he disappeared into the woodwork.


----------



## lagales90 (Nov 14, 2021)

Fellers, working on a building and want to do a metal roof. And I have owned a Fiskars paper crimper for a long time and have made corrugated metal with it but I don't think I want that. roofing service Herndon, VA Think I want something like what would look like an old tin roof or perhaps standing seam or a screw roof. Any ideas on how to make any of those or where to buy them?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Can you mold it using popsicle sticks as forms and spacers?

That may be too big or small depending on the scale desired.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

These folks have what you are looking for:

Search results for: 'corrugated metal roofing'


----------

